# Has The Economy Effected Your BBQ Decisions?



## bredbaker (Jan 20, 2013)

I sit here on a wonderful, cold Sunday afternoon with playoff football heading my way and absolutely nothing on my grill, no smoke wafting into the air making the neighbors jealous.  This is depressing.  Four days before payday and I simply cannot justify the extra money right now to smoke up some pig or cow. 

Right now I'm down in my supplies and need to reload, and some aspects of BBQ are somewhat expense over and above the meat.  I prefer to use Cowboy Brand Lump Charcoal, I prefer to use wood chunks instead of chips and I'm about out of extra heavy duty aluminum foil, the big stuff.  I feel lucky to have discovered doing proper barbecue and if I could I would do it everyday, but the reality of today's world is that I find I have to make smarter decisions for my family.

On a day when Obama has been sworn in for a second term and we teeter on the edge of a fiscal cliff the questions has to be asked,  "Has the current economy had an effect on your BBQ hobby?"


----------



## jarjarchef (Jan 20, 2013)

Most deffinately has..... I had the money to start my comp trailer rig, but due to people loosing hours at work. It in turn has effected my wife's bussiness and in turn has effected our house. So the smoker is on hold until things turn around. Not as many ribs hitting the smoker as in the past. Using a lot of whole chicken just to smoke something.......

Now on a positive side......with the delay on the smoker I have been able to slightly redesign it to save several hundred dollars....so there is a plan for us, we just need to be wise enough to allow it to happen......


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 20, 2013)

Same Boat! No meat, No money, Not Happy!...I however, blame the greed of Wall Street for the economic situation...JJ


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 20, 2013)

I pledged a long time ago to become as independent and self-sufficient as possible so we can better deal with a poor economy or any other form of "tough times".
It's worked real good for the most part.
I know a lot of folks are struggling, I hope they'll take the same path.

~Martin


----------



## linguica (Jan 20, 2013)

Being that smoking and BBQing favor the less expensive cuts of meat one might think the effect would be minimal, but, those cuts of meat have increased in price 10 fold. I have to check my wallet first before inviting a few friends over for beer and wings. When I see a chef on the food channel throw a 3 inch thick porterhouse on the grill i try to remember the last time but can't. like the prayer says:

     [font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif]God grant me the serenity
to accept the things I cannot change;
courage to change the things I can;
and wisdom to know the difference. [/font]

[font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][size=-1]_--Reinhold Niebuhr_[/size][/font]

[font=Georgia, Times New Roman, Times, serif][size=-1]_PS[size=-1], then there is the other side of the same coin.......[size=-1]two vultures  [/size][/size]_[/size][/font]sitting in a leafless tree, looking down on a herd of wilderbeasts.

            One turns to the other and says"patience my ass, I wanna kill something"


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 20, 2013)

The economy has not but moving to GA and away from all my family, friends and hunting buddies it has, From sausage making to BBQ.

Then from a house to an RV has meant downsizing further in both areas.


----------



## damon555 (Jan 20, 2013)

I've been very fortunate....I've got a freezer full of meat, a shed with a bunch of charcoal and plenty of wood for smoke. BUT, I'm like Martin, self sufficiency is the order of the day. The key is to stock up when things are on sale so when the lean times roll around I still have something to do!

Canning and other various forms of preservation also help out a lot.


----------



## smoke happens (Jan 20, 2013)

I am trying to make the transition to become more self sufficient, make more of my own food I would normally buy (bacon, sausage, etc), and learn as much as I can along the way. I have found the transition to be rather pricey though. New smoker, grinder, et-732, AMNPS, pellets, etc sure starts to add up. Costs $ to learn this art and set yourself up. I know in the long run it will pay off, but like any new hobby it does require an upfront investment. That has been the hardest for me, so far anyway. I'm fortunate to be somewhat insulated from the economy, which is good in a down economy but I don't see the ups in a good economy either.


----------



## goinforbroke (Jan 20, 2013)

"has the economy affected your bbq decisions"

Yup!  Less $2.99 butts and more $1.69 picnics and chicken.   I don't have any 'on sale' meat around here.  Occasionally I still treat myself to steak, but it's chuck eye which isn't bad in its own right.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 20, 2013)

GoinForBroke said:


> Occasionally I still treat myself to steak, but it's *chuck eye* which isn't bad in its own right.



Yep, nothing wrong with chuck eye.
They're usually a great deal.


~Martin


----------



## tamarockstar88 (Jan 21, 2013)

The kitchen I work in gets regular reports on food cost and projected prices for produce, dairy and livestock. The cost of meats has a lot of different factors in play. Weather conditions are the biggest factor, a drought from two years ago is going to cause the prices in beef and pork to go up. I've already noticed the inflation, but it's crazy that something from years before is now coming into play. Then other factors are simply just inflation of everything going up like it has been for years now. The fuel prices in particular for producing the product and shipping the product, surcharges on deliveries, even the cost of gas that you use to grill. Everyone has to make up the lost profit when these costs go up


----------



## moikel (Jan 21, 2013)

It affects my cooking decisions generally. Do a lot of braises of cheaper cuts that stretch over a few days in the winter. I don't order take away or take out as you guys call it, bad value all round. I travel to the cheaper suburbs if I can justify a bigger order.All my pork belly is bought off chinese butchers$ 2-3 a kg difference for a ten minute drive.Lamb has been stupid $ so I eat goat.

I buy chinese greens on the way to the bus stop after work for that nights dinner. I stay away from expensive bottled sauces to many chemicals anyway.

I have never bought salad dressing in my life!

I do eat nose to tail but for reasons other than just $. I think if you are raising & killing an animal you should eat as much of it you can.

Our economy has had its struggles but I have always been a bit judicious with $( a tight arse)


----------



## missed-em (Jan 21, 2013)

"Then from a house to an RV has meant downsizing further in both areas.Then from a house to an RV has meant downsizing further in both areas."

Been the RV route, great life, take the time to stop at the roadside BBQ shacks - found that others do know how to 'smoke'.


----------



## bama bbq (Jan 21, 2013)

Bredbaker said:


> "Has the current economy had an effect on your BBQ hobby?"


  Bottom Line: Yes.  No pay raise in 3 yrs + payroll taxes increase = net loss in take home pay.  Less take home pay = reduction in all areas of the home budget (including food).  The plans for the garden this year have expanded to become more self sufficient.  When I do cook, I use more neutral rubs (salt, pepper, onion, garlic) so I can use the meat as an ingredient in other dishes.  I also ensure the whole family gets a portion to take with them.  I worry the most about my kids and grandkids.

Edit: Talked with SWMBO and she added this comment: We started taking the Sunday paper for the coupons.  As long as we clip more that a cpl bucks we pay for the paper.  Our avg is five bucks.  I use the paper to light the chimney.

Also, she sells tuperware for a cpl extra bucks and to keep the leftovers in.  That's what we send leftovers home with the kids in as well.  They come back clean and we refill them.


----------



## kryinggame (Jan 21, 2013)

ive run out of charcoal; therefore, I will not be using my WSM until Home Depot has another one of their $5.00 sale.  I bought the 18.5 inch smoker adn have gone through the 10 bags of charcoal that was sitting in garage.  I went to Home Depot a week ago and a double pack of charcoal is listed at $17.99.  That's pretty steep.  

Although I often complain about it's reliabilty, I'm going to start using the MES again--that is, until charcoal goes back on sale.


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 21, 2013)

Not so far.  I expect it will some in the near future though.  Probably when the spring and summer hit and the demand for charcoal, wood, bbq meats go up and the prices go up it will affect me some more.


----------



## bredbaker (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm in a situation where I have recently changed careers, and while pay wise the move has been mostly lateral we've fallen into a hole financially.  We'll get out in about 60 more days when my probationary period is up and I can get my management position, but you forgot how long 90 days can feel. 

Luckily, BBQ can take some real iffy cuts of meat from the local discount grocer (Winco) and make them quite savory.  This, I know, was the genesis of BBQ in the first place, making cheap meat taste better.  So I sit and look forward to this weekend so I can do it again, if the stage 2 air stagnation warning goes away, "No fires unless it is for a primary source of heat".  Have to love inversion layers (mostly found within 100 miles of a coast). 

I have really enjoyed reading everyone's responses and I don't feel so alone as I did while I was writing the original post.  I've been on and belong to a lot of forums, mostly for my racing and political ends of my life, but none of them are as friendly or as helpful as this one.


----------



## black05tj (Jan 21, 2013)

I guess it has affected my BBQ, but in a good way.  You see, the wife and I used to eat out a lot.  There are a ton of places here, a lot of them good (or sound good), and we like to try new things... so eating out was getting to be quite expensive.  Thus, I have started BBQ'ing more.  We can throw enough meat in the smoker (or on the grill) and eat for 2 or 3 meals on the same money we'd have spent on ONE meal at a restaurant - cost of charcoal included.  Even though I'm spending double at the grocery store what we used to spend, our total food bill is easily half what it was - and we do still allow one day per week to eat out.

Truth be told, I don't really miss it.  I'm getting better with the smoker, and when not smoking/grilling the wife is a great cook too.  We eat so much better at home, and have fun trying our own new recipes.  Plus, I don't really need to eat as big a portions as they give at the restaurant, so I hope after a few weeks my pants might fit a little better again!


----------



## backwoods bbq (Jan 21, 2013)

the economy has made me more self sufficient... When Top round roasts go on sale BOGO Free at 4.79 pound I jump and buy 5 to get 5 free. I gring them for hamburger, slice into thin strips for beef dip, and philly cheese steak, and slice even thinner for Jerky which i sell to co-workers, friends. hunters. I can also use grind for beef sticks, sausage etc. I have all the equipment i need (for now haha) and build my smokers instead of buying which i can ocassionaly sell for a profit. Since I live in west Texas and GOOD wood is scarce I will sell off my extra (red oak) (pecan) (hickory) and use more of the mesquite. I buy in bulk including FOIL (sams) and try to buy bulk meat at markets and freeze. If i run out of charcoal I just start my fire earlier and get a good bed of coals going. Of course I miss the Robust Clinton Economy days but no sense in letting it slow down my passion~!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 21, 2013)

We're pretty frugal in our lifestyle. So like others have posted, we shop the pricing of our groceries hard and take advantage of the good deals when they are available. Lots of bogo, and loss leader meats.

We were fortunate to acquire a new full size freezer (from a friend in less than fortunate financial and housing circumstances) this year, so we can really stockpile the supplies. Still every month I can only justify about $50 tops to my smoking habit. With that I have been looking at cheaper cuts than I used to, lots of chicken and pork this year. Buckboard bacon instead of belly. I actually like BBB better!

I was taught to use the meat to it's fullest. When I smoke a whole chicken that's at least 5 meals for us, when you take into account the left overs and the stock made from boiling down the carcass. Same with roasts, and other cuts. All and all yes it's hurt a bit, but overall we're not complaining!


----------



## show me smoke (Jan 21, 2013)

It has affected what and how much I cook...briskets have gone through the roof...saw one today at Sam's club...it was 54 bucks..and was not even prime.  Lots of chicken...and meatloaf on the smoker..  I am also hoping for the 5 dollars for 2  bags of charcoal from Home depot again...i bought enough to last the whole summer last year.


----------



## atcnick (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't practice briskets like I use to


-Nick


----------



## venture (Jan 21, 2013)

My parents lived through the depression.

They were self reliant people and they taught me self reliance.

Because of my wonderful parents, I am somewhat prepared to go through these times.  I now see why they pounded things into my head that I thought I didn't need to learn.

I blame nobody  for the times we are in.  Business cycles will happen as they always have.  I do think there are things going on now that are unnecessarily extending this recession.

But I was taught to prepare for that.  We can all get along on less.  Maybe even live better and be better for it.

I certainly am not ready to ask another man to give up his for mine!

If nothing else, this forum gives people the skills to stretch the food budget, even when smoking might not be involved. 

Grab your family and give them a hug!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## appwsmsmkr1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Even though i havent smoked anything yet.....It is still cheaper to use my gas grill (propane) or my crock-pot (electricity) than it is to use my oven for more than an hour...pse&g is rediculous with the price they charge to heat my home and cook in my oven.

on the other side of the spectrum, meat prices are higher in the last couple of months and its been a struggle, we are eating a lot of chicken these days.


----------



## jimpam (Jan 21, 2013)

For me, yes.  I am lucky to have access to property that has several hickory trees and tons of oak.   Lump has skyrocketed where i live so like others i have just started my fire earlier using sticks.  I buy meat on sale and stock up - this is a change for me because I used to never freeze meat I was smoking but discovered everyone loved it (including me) every bit as good as the fresh meat.  In hindsight that was a silly thing to do and I never took advantage of sales.   Starting a bigger garden this spring.  Baby steps towards becoming more self sufficient :)

I am close to going in with a few friends to buy a whole cow and splitting the meat (wish I had the means to raise my own!)


----------



## bbq grub rub (Jan 21, 2013)

I find myself trying new recipes with less expensive meats. Just made chicken, Monterey Jack stuffed Poblano chili's tonight. I've had several times where I've gone in to the grocery store to buy a steak or some other cut of beef, only to walk out with chicken.


----------



## humdinger (Jan 21, 2013)

I want to do a Brisket but will probably wait for a special occasion to do that. Just too darn $$ right now....same goes for chicken wings.

For now it's country ribs and chicken quarters!


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah, that's why I haven't been posting...darn meat prices are killing me. The Road Kill is even disapearing quicker 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. Saw a guy the other day hit a Deer. He was out of that truck like a Duck on a JuneBug.Tossed it in the back of his P/U and sped off.    Figures, couldn't have been me...


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 23, 2013)

There are so many things that play into food costs going up.  Gas prices all the way to the drought in our area with the corn fields.  I see the economy lacking in my shop.  Sales have slipped big time from last year.  Quilting is a hobby now..not a "have to" thing.

I have started canning again. Trying to gather the things my Grand Parents taught me about food preservation, gardening etc....  Trying to  "put things up" for use later. 

I try to do the coupon thing.  But..I end up spending more.  So..if there is one for a product we do use...I cut it that coupon and use it.  Dont get how these folks are getting out with not spending any money at the stores.  None of what I have seen on the TV food wise is healthy!  No fresh veggies or fruits...no meats (Canned)..no eggs....all of it is crap food.  Not healthy for a growing family.

We will all make it thru.  We need to take care of our families...friends and neighbors too.  I for one feel SMF is family! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   We have each other in good times and bad!


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 23, 2013)

There are so many things that play into food costs going up.  Gas prices all the way to the drought in our area with the corn fields.  I see the economy lacking in my shop.  Sales have slipped big time from last year.  Quilting is a hobby now..not a "have to" thing.

I have started canning again. Trying to gather the things my Grand Parents taught me about food preservation, gardening etc....  Trying to  "put things up" for use later. 

I try to do the coupon thing.  But..I end up spending more.  So..if there is one for a product we do use...I cut it that coupon and use it.  Dont get how these folks are getting out with not spending any money at the stores.  None of what I have seen on the TV food wise is healthy!  No fresh veggies or fruits...no meats (Canned)..no eggs....all of it is crap food.  Not healthy for a growing family.

We will all make it thru.  We need to take care of our families...friends and neighbors too.  I for one feel SMF is family!


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jan 23, 2013)

Haven't y'all heard that we're in the middle of a recovery!!!??? :biggrin:

Yeah........right!!!!! :rolleyes:


~Martin


----------



## candycoated (Jan 23, 2013)

Yeah, quilting is a *luxury* hobby now. Can't beat those dirt cheap quilts coming out of China.

But, every time a friend or family member has a baby, I gotta make a heirloom. :)

Going to a baby gender announcement party this Saturday. If it's a girl I'll be making an afghan. If it's a boy, I'll be making a quilt. I hope it's a boy, because those afghans take a long time coming from me.

Back on topic, the current situation got me interested in BBQ.

I'm afraid in the future we'll be looking back on today's food prices as cheap.

Also, my hubs started hunting. Thank goodness he got in to it before the recent tragedies, prices have skyrocketed at least 300%.

Next on the agenda is gardening and canning.


----------



## linepipe (Jan 24, 2013)

Venture said:


> My parents lived through the depression.
> 
> They were self reliant people and they taught me self reliance.
> 
> ...


Sir, you are 100% correct.  Well stated, and I bet your parents have been proud of how you have taken responsibility for yourself.

The economy is doing exactly what it will, which is what it does every time there is too much debt in the system.  People (and governments) have to pay it off and the only way to do it successfully is to cut back.  Unfortunately it means people get laid off or gets pay cut in the process, and things seem to go up at the same time.  Fortunately, we can see it coming and what it is doing if we look.

We are fortunate enough to kill most of our own meat.  Deer in season and wild hogs anytime.  Lots of feral hogs.  IOW, even though we dont pay for it, we have to WORK for it.  This is especially true when we get the call on a Sat night "you want this pig we hit/killed?" or "there are hogs over here" and it we have something else planned, but it has to be gutted and strung up.  We have chickens, but we can those - they seem to much go further that way (soups, etc).  When we buy chicken it is on sale and off-cuts. We will butcher a cow every year or so but it has to be weighed out - if we take it to the butcher we dont get money for it.  So what we end up doing is taking the sorriest ones to the butcher and selling the best; we still end up saving more money this way than buying meat at the store and selling the sorry slaughter steers. 

In the past few years I have taken to training other men to shoot, trap, hunt, process and cook game.  The whole process isn't as common as you would think anymore - most people will just shoot it (poorly), pull the guts out in a very sloppy manner and take it to someone.  When they get to the point that they can do it on thier own I have seen them really feel better about the control they have, as well as thier status as the head of the household.  Small thing, huge effect.

I have also taken to hunting for others who cannot and are short on funds.  I dont do this often, and most of the time they have to have some skin in the game (call this a lesson learned).

All that said, we need a garden.  And I suck at gardening...

Linepipe


----------



## the duster (Jan 24, 2013)

If not for the poor economy and paralyzing health care costs I would have never even thought about smoking.  I relied on going to BBQ joints for my fixin but as the wallet crunch occurred I have had to cut back on that.  I have had one steak in a year and have used whatever cheap cuts I can find but as someone mentioned that is how BBQ was invented.  While I do not have the money for all of the cuts or supplies I need it is cheaper than going out and paying $20+ dollars a plate for BBQ.  Now there is so many meat head Politicians, Bankers and Lawyers out there we should smoke them but not even low and slow will make them good:)


----------



## cricky101 (Jan 24, 2013)

Nothing really has changed for me. I'm still using my inexpensive smokers (a craig's list Weber Performer I usually use, and a five-year-old Brinkman I don't use very often.) I still stock up on charcoal when it's cheap, and I only use KBB for smoking. When meat or poultry are on sale, I buy an extra and put it in the freezer.  It's always been a fairly inexpensive hobby for me, but in the long run, making a 9 lb pork shoulder makes enough food to feed my wife and I for a long, long time.

I never jump on the bandwagon buying new rubs or gadgets, but that's just the way I am in all of my hobbies. If I've got something that works I don't replace it (even though I sometimes really would like to).


----------



## ole man dan (Jan 27, 2013)

The screwed up economy has taken a toll on everyone in one way of another.

I find I'm smoking less Brisket and Butts and more Bologna and Chicken.  When I smoke now days I like to totally fill my smoker.

Sometimes I smoke several meat loafs with my other meats I'm smoking. I baste them in the last 30 minutes with BBQ sauce cut with Coffee,

and they are fantastic.

I sometimes fill a D.O. with Pinto beans and smoked sausages and cook them in my smoker while I'm doing meats.

Wild Boar, and Deer supplement my BOGO smoking meats.

I'm smoking a few less of my favorites. RIBS... (Thats a shame)


----------



## linguica (Jan 27, 2013)

With so many areas of the country that have problems with wild boars and wild turkeys, maybe the answer to the problem just dug up your lawn this morning. FOR the last time!


----------



## linepipe (Feb 1, 2013)

Linguica, for those that can I think you are spot on. Some people around me have turned those pigs into a side business and one guy I know does it full time. They make money at it will relatively low cost and get a lot of meat essentially for free. 

I have read about those who went through the Great Depression and talked to a bunch of them. Every single one had to get good at resourcefulness and ingenuity. Most of the folks in the country trapped their food to some degree, some totally and others to supplement what they could afford to raise. 

Not saying that we are going through times that hard, but those traits and ways of thinking are useful tools, especially when the belt gets tight.  Protein is the most expensive thing at the store, and is going to prolly get more so since the drought has caused a shortage of feeder cattle - at least here in Texas. One of the packet plants in the panhandle just laid off a bunch of people just for this reason.


----------



## linguica (Feb 1, 2013)

Politics aside, *we are in hard times*. When 60 to 70 year olds have to compete with teenagers for entry level jobs and a lot of hard working and people that have saved diligently their whole live say the can probably never retire,* times are hard*.


----------



## backyardsmokin (Feb 13, 2013)

It has hit me hard.  I went from massive OT to no OT.  We were saving for a new house and now almost living paycheck to paycheck (trying to to touch the new house fund).

I was able to smoke almost every weekend and now I have only smoked once since the start of the year.  I was fortunate to get some decent cuts last year and stash them in the freezer and stocked up on the home depot KBB deals last year. I am just trying to make what cuts and charcoal I have stretch until we are sitting better.  

The only bright spot, is that I finally saved enough to get a new pellet pooper smoker.


----------



## michael ark (Feb 13, 2013)

Yes it has. I have been buying meat on sale and discounted. More chicken and pork hardly any beef besides ground round. Gearing up for the garden this year. To help cut cost.


----------



## jirodriguez (Feb 13, 2013)

Pretty much given up on buying beef for any reasonable amount, have switched almost exclusivly to pork and chicken - but still do about 1 brisket a year as well. I have a hard time mentally justifying paying more than $2.99 for any meat, let alone all the stores wanting $4 to $10 per. lb. for cuts of beef.

I also stock up when I do find a sale - I still got two hams in the freezer from christmas time that I got for 0.99 per lb.


----------



## venture (Feb 14, 2013)

I don't believe we are living in hard times.  I believe we are living with stupid people.

A Starbucks on every corner?  People ordering pizza to their house 3 times a week?  8 year-olds walking around with cell phones?  New cars and trucks every two years?  Hard times?

We are probably living at the end-time of a false prosperity which people should never have believed in the first place.  Nothing political here?  There is plenty of blame to go around for those who want to point fingers.

The occasional steak when I was growing up was a round steak or maybe a chuck?  Chickens were either grown or bought live and slaughtered. How many here remember raising rabbits?  For food? Actually, beef was not the predominant meat in this country until the World War II era!

On my relatives' farms?  Cash was short.  Food was in plentiful supply. Hogs, sausage, bacon and hams were abundant, and all done on the home place. Lots of chicken to eat and some excess eggs were sold.  Milk came from real cows with cream left over to sell. Hacking ice out of ponds in the spring would earn us home made ice cream.

By today's standards, I guess we would be considered poor?  Not so!  We were fed, we worked hard, and we were happy.

Yes, we hunted and fished.  My dad taught me to use a rifle and a shotgun at what would be considered a criminal age today.  He also taught me to make the first shot count because it was the most accurate shot.  Believe it or not, ammo cost money, even back then.

Even if city folks spent more time reading grocery specials?  Stocking up when things are on sale?  Never paying full retail?  Rather than that $5 coffee at Starbucks?

No, we are not living in hard times?  I think we are just beginning to taste reality.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## linguica (Feb 14, 2013)

This is all true, but you can't turn back time and there is no way short of a collapse of the government that could bring back those more sensible times.

My neighbor tells me of how he would bring his rifle to school and give it to the teacher for safe keeping. After school, teacher would return the rifle and he would hunt deer on the way home. Try doing that today.


----------



## venture (Feb 14, 2013)

Our preacher would go duck hunting with us on Saturday.

Then he would say that he expected to see our shining faces in church on Sunday.

But, he was a helluva a guy.  A real man teaching that....

Oh well, no need to get the post deleted.

Good luck an good smoking.


----------



## imjesse1 (Feb 14, 2013)

One thing I'm addicted to besides buying/smoking/grilling food is to buy Accessories and paraphernalia. I would go to gander mtn. On my Saturdays off, I would buy things like wood chips, rib racks , rubs, cures, the sky is the limit as to what I would leave with... Most of the time spending 100+$
Now on my Saturdays off I drive from thrift store to thrift store. Believe it or not I can find lots of cool cooking tools/pans .( Even found a meat slicer the other day).. Cast iron fri pans .
It's an idea I wanted to mention


----------



## linguica (Feb 14, 2013)

imjesse1 said:


> One thing I'm addicted to besides buying/smoking/grilling food is to buy Accessories and paraphernalia. I would go to gander mtn. On my Saturdays off, I would buy things like wood chips, rib racks , rubs, cures, the sky is the limit as to what I would leave with... Most of the time spending 100+$
> Now on my Saturdays off I drive from thrift store to thrift store. Believe it or not I can find lots of cool cooking tools/pans .( Even found a meat slicer the other day).. Cast iron fri pans .
> It's an idea I wanted to mention


Around here thrift stores are very lean. People are holding on to the better items and holding garage sales. Thrift stores are "hawked over" by professional flea marker sellers.


----------



## moikel (Feb 15, 2013)

I get annoyed at fixed,rigid attitudes to food & pricing.People in my city pay over the odds for protein because they cant or won't cook outside of what they know. A $20 shoulder of goat fed me for 3 nights,braised slow with tomato ,red pepper,but end of a bit of pancetta,1/2 bottle red wine left over from night before + big bunch of chicory, chilli ,herbs out of my garden my own bacon. So maybe $30 for 3 dinners.Thats one thai takeout with delivery at my neighbours !

I drive 30 minutes from my weekender to buy EVO at the farm gate,$200 for 20 litres in a plastic drum. Pressed on the farm
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






. $ 19 A litre in the store minimum.

Share it around my circle of friends  at cost. Other people give me " why bother" or "we only buy imported EVO ". Go ahead but it may not actually be EVO from our European friends & your paying $25 & up for a fancy bottle with a picture of some Italian guys house on the label! But dont whine about your cost of living.

Lot of really spoilt people who got a hell of shock when things went sour here.We have it much better than a lot of countries too boot.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Feb 15, 2013)

No it hasn't changed how I BBQ. I may not go out to eat as often. But The price to BBQ Stuff is way cheaper then eating out so I still do the same thing I was before. Get a $20-$30 cryo pack of butts and smoke them up. Get several meals out of it for my family of 6. Can't beat that price per meal.


----------



## linguica (Feb 15, 2013)

Moikel said:


> I get annoyed at fixed,rigid attitudes to food & pricing.People in my city pay over the odds for protein because they cant or won't cook outside of what they know. A $20 shoulder of goat fed me for 3 nights,braised slow with tomato ,red pepper,but end of a bit of pancetta,1/2 bottle red wine left over from night before + big bunch of chicory, chilli ,herbs out of my garden my own bacon. So maybe $30 for 3 dinners.Thats one thai takeout with delivery at my neighbours !
> 
> I drive 30 minutes from my weekender to buy EVO at the farm gate,$200 for 20 litres in a plastic drum. Pressed on the farm
> 
> ...


The" lot of countries" also are worse off now because our economy went sour. Today everything is globally connected. One country makes poor decisions and the world suffers.


----------



## diesel (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes,

It has changed how I BBQ.  My friend and I buy large cuts of meats now.  We break them down into the smaller parts.  We buy a case of pork bellies and make our own bacon, which usually ends of being a total cost per pound of about 5 $ after adding up all the ingredients.  Where can you buy good bacon for that price?  Heck the cheap stuff at the grocery is 7$ a lb.  

I don't have to worry about charcoal because I have a stick burner and a pretty nice supply of wood.   If you can buy primal cuts I do recommend it.  Not only do you usually get a better deal but you also get the experience of breaking it down into the smaller cuts of your choice. 

We also make our own sausage (thanks to the forum for all the good recipes and techniques) which helps with costs. 

Yes,  I do agree with a lot of the post on this thread about living above our means.  I hear people around me complaining about how hard it is all the time as they drink there 5$ coffee.  haha.  I ask them if they have ever made a loaf of bread?  Or have then ever made there own peanut butter?  How about making your own laundry detergent, have you tried that?  

Oh well, off my soap box.  I have many things to be thankful for and one of them is this forum!

Aaron.


----------



## cricky101 (Feb 15, 2013)

Linguica said:


> This is all true, but you can't turn back time and there is no way short of a collapse of the government that could bring back those more sensible times.
> 
> My neighbor tells me of how he would bring his rifle to school and give it to the teacher for safe keeping. After school, teacher would return the rifle and he would hunt deer on the way home. Try doing that today.


Unfortunately it's all of the unsustainable wants and needs of these supposedly more sensible generations everyone is reminiscing about that caused our economy's issues. And current and future generations will be tasked with picking up the pieces.


----------



## moikel (Feb 15, 2013)

I normally stick to commenting about my own deal in my own country,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





BUT I can't see the logic in the "unsustainable wants & needs" etc. I going to let this slide,its a food forum after all .


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 15, 2013)

I believe that it'll likely get much worse.

Prepare!


~Martin


----------



## damon555 (Feb 15, 2013)

I'm with Martin. I was raised dirt poor, 1 of 6 children. Didn't have much through the majority of my adult life either but I didn't know any better and was happy as can be. Now that I have a good job and don't want for anything I still live like my upbringing taught me....Frugally. For the first time in my adult life I'm going to grow a garden. I've learned various forms of food preservation and I plan on using these skills to make life easier than it already is because I know that this won't last. It won't matter though, you gotta keep keepin' on, there is no other option.


----------



## linguica (Feb 15, 2013)

Damon555 said:


> I'm with Martin. I was raised dirt poor, 1 of 6 children. Didn't have much through the majority of my adult life either but I didn't know any better and was happy as can be. Now that I have a good job and don't want for anything I still live like my upbringing taught me....Frugally. For the first time in my adult life I'm going to grow a garden. I've learned various forms of food preservation and I plan on using these skills to make life easier than it already is because I know that this won't last. It won't matter though, you gotta keep keepin' on, there is no other option.


But when you try to pass that on to your kids, all you get is, aw dad you told me that already....how you had to walk to school twenty miles through the snow. Got a text, talk to ya later....


----------



## moikel (Feb 15, 2013)

We got a softer landing here than the USA & Europe but a lot of people still got hurt.I think we are the 20th ranked economy but the 50th by population. WE are always going to be following the big 5 economies especially China which takes billions of our mining exports.

Bit hard to watch on without any control when Lehman Brothers implodes etc or the Greek thing. Then again the little guy doesnt have much clout anywhere. One thing I can control is what I spend which is really where this whole thread is coming from.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Feb 15, 2013)

It's not a matter of if, but when will the house of cards tumble.
When it happens, it's not going to be pretty.
This isn't 1929, back then, for the most part, people knew how to take care of themselves, yet many still suffered greatly!!!!
What's going to happen to a population where many can't understand the directions to microwave their sodium-rich quick-fix dinner, let alone grow or can or otherwise preserve their own food???!!!

Prepare the best you can, and hope that's enough, but I have a feeling that legions of very hungry people will be a force that's nearly impossible to reckon with!!!!

~Martin


----------



## smker (Feb 16, 2013)

i dont understand the woman of today,   drive 100 miles to save 50 cents a pound on meat.

I I DONT THINK SO Darlin, go to the meat locker here in town and give me that extra cash you would have spent, ill put it to good use.  more beer comes to mind


----------



## woodcutter (Feb 16, 2013)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> It's not a matter of if, but when will the house of cards tumble.
> When it happens, it's not going to be pretty.
> This isn't 1929, back then, for the most part, people knew how to take care of themselves, yet many still suffered greatly!!!!
> What's going to happen to a population where many can't understand the directions to microwave their sodium-rich quick-fix dinner, let alone grow or can or otherwise preserve their own food???!!!
> ...


I agree with your thinking. Just think if the power goes out and there is not any petroleum available. We have such poor infrastructure in place. There will be no place to hide.


----------



## backyardsmokin (Feb 19, 2013)

I know I posted here before, but since then I have started looking at what my wife and I are spending on food and what we can do to reduce costs.  I am making sure that all that I make gets eaten and looked for those meats marked for quick sale at the local grocery store.  I take the cuts and freeze them for when I am ready, but usually they get cooked up within a few weeks.  I know this only saves a few dollars but every dollar counts. 

This past weekend I focused on what we are spending when we cook.  What I saw suprised me,  for the three of us (myself, wife and toddler) I was making 2 fully different dinners because my wife doesn't like what I cook.  I made flank steak, potatoes, and peas,  but she doesn't like flank steak (of course she has never tried it) so I had to make chicken nuggets, potatoes, and corn.

I have also cut out sodas, unecessary driving, and eating out as much as I can and then started making my own bread, taking PB&J sandwiches to work for lunch and carpooling so save as much as I can.

On an anecdote about the depression and economy.  My great grandparents lived in a small town where my great grandfather was the school principle and janitor, and my great grandmother was one of the teachers.  From what I have heard, was that during the depression everyone had a small farm, and people of the neighborhood either helped my great grandparents with their farm or paid them in vegetables/meat from their farms as paymrnt for their work at the school.  Too bad many communities don't pull together like that anymore.


----------



## linguica (Feb 19, 2013)

and in the 40's they had victory gardens.   My back yard looks like a small farm.


----------



## smokeusum (Feb 19, 2013)

Bredbaker said:


> I sit here on a wonderful, cold Sunday afternoon with playoff football heading my way and absolutely nothing on my grill, no smoke wafting into the air making the neighbors jealous.  This is depressing.  Four days before payday and I simply cannot justify the extra money right now to smoke up some pig or cow.
> 
> Right now I'm down in my supplies and need to reload, and some aspects of BBQ are somewhat expense over and above the meat.  I prefer to use Cowboy Brand Lump Charcoal, I prefer to use wood chunks instead of chips and I'm about out of extra heavy duty aluminum foil, the big stuff.  I feel lucky to have discovered doing proper barbecue and if I could I would do it everyday, but the reality of today's world is that I find I have to make smarter decisions for my family.
> 
> On a day when Obama has been sworn in for a second term and we teeter on the edge of a fiscal cliff the questions has to be asked,  "Has the current economy had an effect on your BBQ hobby?"


I actually started smoking to SAVE money and to occupy my time. It has done both. We've been hit pretty hard; gone are my weekends of loadin up my ponies and my (adult) daughter and hauling off for two to three days into the hills (after filling an F350 dually 4x4 with diesel, and  enough store bought food plus meat to cook over a campfire, ice, Liqour ;) and anything else we may need - about $200 worth of crap) -- now, by Wednesday my (non-horsy) husband no longer asks "where you headed this weekend?" but "what're you smokin this weekend?"  -- i am typically a woman of instant pleasure and last minute plans, I am enjoying the planning, research, preparing of smoking, and because I have a crazy issue regarding freezing (never, anything, EVER) I am learning how to re-invent what I smoke on the weekends to eat throughout the week (re-invent, because I have ALMOST the same issue with leftovers as I do about freezing!)


----------



## wes w (Feb 19, 2013)

We are not rich by any means but a lot of times I'll take what we have left over to several families we know and give them the left overs. (usually a half butt)   I grew up in a giving spirit.   We were dirt poor growing up, but Mom and Dad always shared what we had.  We were blessed with a good garden, a hog every year and an old  jersey milk cow.  More chickens running around then you could shake a stick at.   Wild rabbits and tame rabbits to eat as well.   Homemade butter, cottage cheese, krout, liver pudding (never could eat the stuff, but sure ground alot of it).  Man I miss those days......


----------



## tstalafuse (Feb 25, 2013)

We've been much more willing to jump on "manager specials" that can go in the freezer and to stock up on sale items.  In fact, I go to the mark down section first.


----------

